# Vitamin D



## Jim550 (Feb 7, 2018)

I am starting to supplement with Vitamin D and was wondering how much you guys take? I know everyone's amount needed can be different but I was tying to find a good moderate dose to take that I know I wouldn't be going overboard with.  I started today with 4000iu but I am thinking I could probably take more than that from the amounts I have seen a few people post that they take.


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.popsci.com/amp/too-much-vitamin-d

Taking it with fatty foods should help increase absorption as VitD is a fat soluble vitamin, but there’s no reason to take huge amounts of it. 1000-2000 ius daily is plenty, and might even be too much for some people.


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2018)

I was taking 5000iu per day but my levels come back quite low so I am now using 10,000iu split into 2 doses.


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2018)

Sully said:


> https://www.popsci.com/amp/too-much-vitamin-d
> 
> Taking it with fatty foods should help increase absorption as VitD is a fat soluble vitamin, but there’s no reason to take huge amounts of it. 1000-2000 ius daily is plenty, and might even be too much for some people.



This is very true. It's a fat soluble vitamin so you don't want to take too much. The only way to know is bloodwork. 4000iu is a good starting point and in 1-2 months get tested and see where you are. Many don't need much but others need a lot. I know people who use 20,000iu per day.


----------



## Victory (Feb 8, 2018)

I use 10,000iu and have used more. I think it's important when lifting heavy. I never get sick since starting it a few years back. I should get tested but never have so not sure how high my levels are.


----------



## rmtt (Feb 14, 2018)

Victory said:


> I use 10,000iu and have used more. I think it's important when lifting heavy. I never get sick since starting it a few years back. I should get tested but never have so not sure how high my levels are.


10,000 iu here as well. I have bloodwork coming up first week of March....so I will see how things look.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massive G (Feb 14, 2018)

I have take 5-10,000 ius a day for the last 10 years with ZERO problems except enhanced life benefits.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 14, 2018)

10,000 i.u. QD and take it with my sardines in olive oil 

Taking for about 8 years now.


----------



## slide (Feb 15, 2018)

10000-20000 iu daily...for a long time now...handful of years at least. 

-s


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

I take 5000 and bloodwork came back great.get bloodwork.its the only way you can be shore.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

I need to start taking vit d again. I stopped a lot of my supps and never reordered. Any good brands you guys recommend? I suppose I can't go wrong with life extension.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 17, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I need to start taking vit d again. I stopped a lot of my supps and never reordered. Any good brands you guys recommend? I suppose I can't go wrong with life extension.



I used to use carlson's, but switched to Sports Research and love it , it's in coconut oil caps so they can be cloudy but work very well.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGCBGZ...2152bb42b573&ie=UTF8&qid=1518870458&sr=1&th=1


----------



## BigBob (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm using 4000 now. I realized last year that I was feeling run down. Noticed that for a few days after sun exposure I felt great. Now I'll use it daily along with vitamin c and nac. Seems to be working well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 17, 2018)

I take 5000iu of the Wal-Mart vitamin D3 twice a day, My Wife once a day. This puts our vitamin D levels in the 60s according to bloodwork.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 17, 2018)

Kirkland or TN - 5,000iu per day, with an occasional 1-2x/wk 10,000iu dose.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

5-15000iu daily.  Be sure to test for it in your next blood work.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2018)

10,000iu most of the year and 5000iu in the summer.


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2018)

5000iu. I have also started eating a lot of tuna and salmon which contain a lot of vitamin d so I don't need to supplement any more. I use enough to give benefits without going too high. I think that can be important for fat soluble vitamins as your body stores the excess in your liver and fat.


----------



## lntense (Feb 27, 2018)

5000iu a day, I take one of these in the morning. It's a D3/K2 combo.








Does anyone inject D3?


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 4, 2018)

I just started 5000iu but may up to 10,000iu.


----------



## Viking (Mar 6, 2018)

lntense said:


> 5000iu a day, I take one of these in the morning. It's a D3/K2 combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks good. I want to start using both so this saves buying 2 products.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 7, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I just started 5000iu but may up to 10,000iu.


I'm using 10,000iu along with a K2 supplement. Also using Ubiquinol at 300mg daily.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindlife (Mar 7, 2018)

I take 8000 in the summer and about 12000 in the winter since im up north and i get alot more sun in the summer months.


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

Massive G said:


> I have take 5-10,000 ius a day for the last 10 years with ZERO problems except enhanced life benefits.



Enhanced life benefits like......
I feel just an overall feeling of well being on 5k.iu a day. Placebo or not I don't know but I've just recently started taking more vitamin D because I'm battling some seasonal depression and I have felt great the past 2 weeks


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

What's everybody experiencing on K2 I've just recently started reading on this


----------



## Hulk69 (Mar 10, 2018)

Blood work came back mid 40's so I upped it from 5000 to 10,000


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

rowdyz said:


> What's everybody experiencing on K2 I've just recently started reading on this


Studies have shown that K2 is a powerful inhibitor of arterial calcification and has shown actual reversal of arterial calcification.

Plus it has a whole host of other benefits!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------

